# Word for today Wednesday November 17, 2010



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

1Peter 3. 8-12

Finally, all of you, live in harmony with one another; be sympathetic, love as brothers, be compassionate and humble. Do not repay evil with evil or insult with insult, but with blessing, because to this you were called so that you may inherit a blessing. For,“Whoever would love life
and see good days
must keep his tongue from evil
and his lips from deceitful speech. 
He must turn from evil and do good;
he must seek peace and pursue it. 
For the eyes of the Lord are on the righteous
and his ears are attentive to their prayer,
but the face of the Lord is against those who do evil.”


----------

